# New 75 gallon Tank



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am fairly new to Cichlids. I just bought a 75 gal. Aquarium. I need some advice though. Would having 3 red zebras, 3 yellow labs, 3 peacocks and 3 electric blue johanis be too much? If that wouldnt be too overcrowded how much rockwork should I be looking at using? What kind of substrate should I use? How much is enough filtration? I already have one cascade 300 on it should I set up another? Funds wont be too big of an issue I want the best for these fish so recommend highly. What kind of lighting can i do to bring out the colours? Thanks


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Johani are way to aggressive for peacocks and the Zebra's can be as well. As for a 75, you can stock anywhere from 12-20 fish depending on the species. It all depends on what you want. A 75g can make a nice all male Peacock/Hap tank with a few Labs or Acei if you want abundant colors.


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the fish advice. I know the Acei would be a good replacement for the blue colour. What is your recommendation for replacing The red colour lost with no zebras? Anything else I should know?


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

I also think you should go peacocks and haps or mbuna don't mix

for substrate i like pool filter sand it looks good and it is cheep.

for rocks i like flagstone it looks good and stacks well

you can go with at least a 2 lamp t8 or t5 fixture with a 6,500k and a 10,000k lamp for your lighting
that should bring out some nice color. i use a 8,000k LED and i love it. with most LEDs you are stuck with one color so if you not sure what color you want you might stick with t8 or t5.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Zebras arent actually red, they are a orange/peach color. Besides that, theres ALOT of Peacocks/Haps that you can choose for red. My personal fav is the Eureka Reds


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Again, Thanks.

This ones for Hock: if I went all peacocks mostly ones of your suggestion, how many could i have in one tank? How many of each species? I like the eureka Reds thank you. With them and Acei cichlids and yellow labs, what could I go with some more different colors.

This ones for TJL. How many cascade 300 filters should I have setup on this tank? So basically just fine grade sand right? Thanks for the rock advice.


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

filtration is something i don't like to give advise on because there are so many factor involved. the 300 say's it is good for up to 100 gal. so you should be fine with one but adding a second would not hurt. the more filtration the less maintenance. I use a rena xp 3 on my 60gal. that may be a little overkill but it works well.

I know the ? was for Hock but i might suggest the ngara flametail it is one of my favorite peacock's


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion. I like the suggestion for the peacock. My only thing is I now would have 4 species. At 3 fish each that's hitting what I thought was a max on the amount of fish that size tank could hold? Or is that wrong? Would I have more room for peacocks? I have listed now 3 Yellow labs, 3 Acei, 3 Eureka reds and 3 Ngara Flame tails. Is there a species out there with maybe a green or purple colour? [/img]


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

i think you would be fine with 3 of each species. do you plan on doing an all male tank or mixed male female ? if you plane on a mix then you are only going to want to have one peacock species.as far as other color you could go with a hapolchromis Sp ruby green
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/i ... 1558&pic=1[/img]


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

I like that one its ok. What species is this and are they are all usually this color and if so would they work with my tank.

http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/l ... _w0480.jpg


----------



## TJL (May 23, 2011)

only male have that color and they could work with your tank.

in a all male tank you should only have one male of each species.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/photos/art_all-male03.jpg


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fish
Peacocks
1. Ã¢â‚¬Å"Eureka RedÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------

